# Gas Sediment Traps



## Mule (Oct 27, 2009)

How many of you require sediment traps on gas lines?

How many knew it was in the code? This was one of my "new" finds about two years ago!

One of those things you go.....Huh! I didn't know that!

Another one of those recent finds, about six months ago, was requiring nail plates to go below the bottom of the top plate by two inches and above the sole plate by two inches.

It's amazing how many things that come up out of nowhere!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: Gas Sediment Traps

We require sediment traps for most installations but there are a few cases where the manufacturers installation instructions don't call for it so it can be tricky. For instance, some whole house backup generators ask for it and a few do not. Same with furnaces, but most tankless water heaters want it there. It is as clear as mud which is why we read the specs and enforce accordingly. Also, remember that you need a separate shut off and sed. trap for each appliance. We are starting to see people use the trap as a convenient "T" to connect a line for another appliance. This too is a violation.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Gas Sediment Traps

We require them the confusion with out of town contractors is not knowing the differance between  a drip and a sediment trap. The gas copmany states their gas is dry therefore a dripis not required.

I don't see where the code allows you to delete the sediment trap just because the manufactuter does not require it in their installation instructions.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Gas Sediment Traps

Mule,

These parts the nail plate is called an FHA plate, not sure that's the universal term used through out. Some Cities require it and some don't in this area.


----------



## beach (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Gas Sediment Traps



> I don't see where the code allows you to delete the sediment trap just because the manufactuter does not require it in their installation instructions.


In the Calif. plumbing code, section 1212.7 states: "Where a sediment trap is not incorporated as part of the gas utilization equipment, a sediment trap shall be installed...."

Would we assume that the manufacturer does not require one because a sediment trap is already incorporated as part of their equipment or should we check the equipment ourselves to see if they have one?


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Gas Sediment Traps

beach is hitting on what I was trying to say. Some gas units have an integrated trap somewhere inside and thus the instructions or specs allow the installer to skip it because it would be redundant.


----------



## raider1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Gas Sediment Traps



> We require them the confusion with out of town contractors is not knowing the differance between a drip and a sediment trap.


I agree, I have had to argue the same thing with contractors.

Chris


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Gas Sediment Traps

Could someone post a picture of an integrated trap, I would like to see this "rascal". I would agree with mtlogcabin that the code does not allow you to delete the sediment trap. I haven't heard of dry gas either, what area of the country has dry natural gas?


----------



## Mule (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Gas Sediment Traps

Our area, Fort Worth area, says that their gas (Atmos) is under the moisture amount to require "drip legs".


----------

